# Rosyth - Zeebrugge Ferry



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Looking to book Rosyth ferry for heading down to France, either in June or September.

On-line prices coming in between £585 and £740 depending on whether you travel midweek or weekend.

Does anyone know if there are ever any discounts or deals available for this route?

Also, has anyone tried it since the new company took over - what are the cabins like, food prices/quality etc? 

Thanks


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hezbez said:


> Looking to book Rosyth ferry for heading down to France, either in June or September.
> 
> On-line prices coming in between £585 and £740 depending on whether you travel midweek or weekend.
> 
> ...


 dont where in scotland you are, but why not consider driving to Hull overnight to Zeebrugge by www.poferries.com

a lot cheaper especally mid week.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> Also, has anyone tried it since the new company took over - what are the cabins like, food prices/quality etc?
> 
> Thanks


I understand from a friend who lives in Scotland and is booked on the first sailing (19th May) that the ship is still being built for Norfolk Line.

Don


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Hezbez - we were interested in the Rosyth crossing for obvious reasons, then we checked the price  

We regularly do the Hull/Zeebrugge crossing and it compares very favourably with all the other longer crossings. We go mid week, but if you have a trailer I think the Sunday prices are cheaper as they don't charge for a trailer of any kind on as Sunday (or could be Sat. as well).

As with most crossings, the earlier you book the cheaper it is.

Best of luck with prices

Sue


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I'll let you know what/when I get booked.

I didn't actually realise the Rosyth Ferry is still being built. Might be good to try it out, if its brand new. I also quite fancy sailing out underneath the Forth Rail Bridge.

Hez


----------



## wee_squaw (Apr 17, 2009)

We looked into this sailing too - and then saw the price!! We're now going Seafrance Dover to Calais....for a 1/7 of the price!!


----------



## Ecosse (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Hezbez....re your post re the Rosyth to Zebrugge ferry.We booked the ferry on 11th May return on the 20th July for my wife and me with an outside cabin out ...inside cabin return. our van is 2.5m high and 6.0m long for £685. Before booking we got a quote from P&O from Hull. £5 cheaper. We have used the Superfast ferry previously and loved it . sailing down the Forth under the bridges is superb with great views of the bass Rock etc.
We used the Dover - Calais the last two years but increased fuel costs driving from NE Scotland have made this crossing more attractive.
Also you have got to use it or lose it !

Mike


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello again,

We are going with the tunnel this time - effectively the crossing is free as we used some of our Tesco Vouchers  

We still hope to try Rosyth in the future though.


----------



## eaj (Jun 11, 2008)

*Rosyth.......Zeebrugge*

We've booked this crossing in October for £350. This is for 6.50m Motorhome >3.2m high.
Seems reasonable.
Haven't had any reports on the ship or the service. The ship is brand new ..so must be clean and tidy !
Really looking forward to this saving us the huge drive south to the channel.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*How much!*

Only just booked our one way back from Zeebrugge

8m Motorhome
4 adults
1 Infant
Outdoor Family Cabin

September

PAID £274

Just done a quote for 4 Adults for December, Christmas Markets.

5 Day return

£374

Seems this Nofolkline is expensive

Trev


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Probably too late for you - but you can now get a 10% discount with MHFacts 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-67713.html

Pete


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

did you ask for the new discounts we get on Norfolkline Trev ?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Discounts*



nukeadmin said:


> did you ask for the new discounts we get on Norfolkline Trev ?


Hello,

No we use Hull P&O as it is nearer. I was making a comparison based on the fare of our MH to that of Norfolkline.

We have booked for September, just got a forward quote for December with P&O @ £374. A Similar crossing with Norfolkline is £665 before the MHF Discount

Trev


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Has anyone tried the new Rosyth ferry - just looking for some reviews on it before we consider booking for September.

Thanks


----------

